# Quikrete retaining wall



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Segmental retaining wall units (SRWs) are not intended to be placed on concrete footing, but on a compacted base. This is a common requirement for all of the major products for was retaining up to 20' or more of soil.

For a 3' wall, no engineering or geo-grid is required. A well draining soil for backfill is best, just as it is for all types of retaining walls. Putting a filter fabric or a black perforated "weed barrier" to eliminate any soil from washing out. Drain tile would not be necessary, but is good to have.

Dick


----------



## eddytheflow (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for that.

Would you bother with a gravel footer if using quikrete sacks? 
What about with a dry stack retaining wall?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

eddytheflow said:


> Would you bother with a gravel footer if using quikrete sacks?
> What about with a dry stack retaining wall?


Yup! Absolutely.

By the way, just how much and long a slope are you hoping to retain with this 3' wall? How wide is the wall going to need to be? If the slope is steep and long and the wall wide, the forces against your retaining wall are likely not going to cooperate and apply themselves in equal amounts at all points.

While you might not need engineered reinforcement it might be a good idea or you could end up with one wavy looking wall after a few years. I am not sure it is the way I would approach a retaining wall but I have seen sack walls with rebar added for support. Just food for thought.


----------



## eddytheflow (Mar 8, 2011)

Starting to sound like i may as well do a SRW =\

Basically trying to increase the usable area in our front yard, so we would need to backfill up to the 3' height along the front property line. I think the longest length of wall would be around 30'.


----------

